# Аккордеон Settimio Soprani Artist VI



## kep (16 Июл 2014)

Господа знатоки, 

Имел ли кто-нибудь дело с таким? 
Я увидел его на видеозаписях Валерия Арафаилова. Похоже, инструмент был конгениален музыканту. Начал искать, и даже раскопал кое-что, но в основном маркетинговый треп.
Самые подробные фото нашел на ибее
Знаю также, что на таком играл Александр Поелуев. 

Буду благодарен за любую полезную информацию.


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (16 Июл 2014)

Про ebay был уже разговор. читай в других темах. А инструмент. Мне кажется это шерпотреб или же о нем бы хоть кто нибудь знал. Лично первый раз слышу.


----------



## kep (16 Июл 2014)

Fantini_Acoordions писал:


> Про ebay был уже разговор


Спасибо, про ebay я знаю из первых рук.

Инструмент - что угодно, но не шИрпотреб, можно убедиться:
Крутится-вертится
Тико-тико

Есть их сайт, но он не особо информативен, так что я ищу информацию от знающих людей.


----------



## zet10 (16 Июл 2014)

Аккордеон Settimio Soprani Artist VI- это инструмент высшей категории и качества! По уровню он как Скандалли Супер-6.
В Италии в 90-2000 годах был приостановлен процесс изготовления этого великолепного инструмента.
Пару лет назад его опять начали выпускать,цена нового инструмента 8 тыс евро.
В наличии он есть у нас в Италии,так что если кому надо обращайтесь.

*Fantini_Acoordions*,не пишите глупости если не знаете,что б не вводить народ в заблуждение.
Я хоть и продаю Фантини,но уверяю Вас что артист-6 ( особенно старых выпусков),выше наших Фантини по качеству звука и уровню изготовления раз так минимум в пять!


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (16 Июл 2014)

kep писал:


> но не шИрпотреб, можно убедиться:




Прошу меня извиниться за ошибки. Потому как я с телефона. Я занят был и писал быстро. На счёт инструмента МБ.. Юрий спасибо. Имхо


----------



## kep (16 Июл 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Аккордеон Settimio Soprani Artist VI- это инструмент высшей категории и качества!


Юрий, спасибо! Я видел в интернете дискуссии о сравнительном качестве старых Super VI и Artist VI, но дилетантские. Может быть, у Вас есть мнение - оно точно профессиональное? У Artist VI запатентованные крышки на рычагах, вроде они должны влиять на компрессию?
И отдельный вопрос: как у Арафаилова оказался такой инструмент, он же тогда стоить должен был как Мерседес(тогдашний)? Ни у кого больше не было...


----------



## zet10 (16 Июл 2014)

*kep*,
Если сравнивать супер и артист,то я отдал бы предпочтение артисту.
Эти инструменты очень близки по качеству изготовления и уровню голосов,но у артиста мне больше нравиться тембр и он немного более компактен и полегче в весе.
По поводу компрессии могу сказать что она отличная и у того и у другого.
На Ваш второй вопрос,
Насколько я знаю Арафаилов в свое время купил его у Эдуарда Коссовского( был такой дедушка еврей-перекупщик),сколько денег он отдал я не знаю,но инструментов таких было на перечсет,т.к они были в дефеците денег стоили огромных.


----------



## oleg45120 (16 Июл 2014)

На сеттимио сопрани играет Боян Йованович. У меня диск его есть, тембр потрясающий. Современный сеттимио, насколько я знаю, делают на фабрике Баллоне Бурини. Я общался с зарубежными коллегами, которые держали этот новый аккордеон. Все, как в один голос, говорят, что инструмент очень неплох, но до старенького не дотягивает


----------



## zet10 (16 Июл 2014)

*oleg45120*,
Совершенно верно!
В декабре на фабрике Бурини,я играл на новых инструментах.
Однозначно до старых не дотягивают...


----------



## kep (17 Июл 2014)

Спасибо ответившим!
Да, укладывается в мою картину мира: 50-60е были золотой эрой аккордеона: инструментов и артистов.
На Артисте играл американец Дик Контино - один из великих. 
Я привел выше ссылку на ebay - там старый инструмент продали за 13 килоевро и, видимо, он того стоил.


----------



## Vlad Gurzhi (17 Июл 2014)

Здравствуйте,коллеги!На таком инструменте играл и Вячеслав Цыганов г. Москва,в ютубе есть видео,архивные записи. Вопрос -где сейчас эти инструменты,если это ни один и тотже ?На инстру ментах стоят клейма с номером и местом изготовления.Комуто ж они достались?Спасибо.


----------



## zet10 (17 Июл 2014)

*gurzhi.vlad.*,
Инструменты на руках,инструмент Арафаилова допустим его сыновья продали какому то любителю... 
Самый лучший Артист -6 был у Коссовского( перекупщика), в 2000 году он его продавал за 6 тысяч долларов,да так его ни кто и не купил,дедушка так и умер не продав инструмент...
Сами понимаете что просить это одно,а продать это совершенно другое!
А вообще ребята дело не в инструментах а в исполнителях,большинству хоть Страдивари дай,а оно все одно останется куском деревяшки,как говорится "не надо на зеркало пенять,коль рожа крива".
Хотя конечно исполнителям которые действительно уровня Арафаилова,хорошего инструмента грех не иметь, беда только в том что у таких людей,как всегда нет денег.


----------



## kep (17 Июл 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Инструменты на руках,инструмент Арафаилова допустим его сыновья продали какому то любителю...


Есть страничка Памяти Арафаилова, там на фото концерта 2012 года А. Поелуев играет на Артисте - не Арафаиловском ли? 
Смешная подпись под фото аккордеона: "Вот он, итальянский аккордеон легендарной фирмы Scandalli!"


----------



## AlexandreF (18 Июл 2014)

kep писал:


> Я привел выше ссылку на ebay - там старый инструмент продали за 13 килоевро и, видимо, он того стоил.


Вынужден Вас разочаровать, он того не стоил и не был продан. Этот аккордеон до сих пор висит в продаже http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SETTIMIO-SOPRANI-ARTIST-VI-LEGENDARY-ULTIMATE-MM
ODEL-PIANO-ACCORDION/291172816214 по причине неадекватно завышенной цены. Впрочем, возможно это Ваш шанс!


----------



## vev (18 Июл 2014)

Kep писал:


> Я привел выше ссылку на ebay - там старый инструмент продали за 13 килоевро и, видимо, он того стоил.



Да нет, не килоевро, а килофунта или почти 16,5 килоевро


----------



## zet10 (19 Июл 2014)

*AlexandreF*,
Стоит то стоит,так кто же его купит))...


----------



## oleg45120 (19 Июл 2014)

Я бы был готов купить старенький артист 6 или супер 6 не дороже 5000 евро при условии, что он будет в хорошем состоянии. Но у старых инструментов очень часто проблемы с компрессией, левой механикой


----------



## AlexandreF (19 Июл 2014)

Аккордеон 50-х годов, т.е. инструменту под 60 лет. Это тот рубеж, за которым любой аккордеон становится просто старым хламом. Конечно можно реставрировать, но что останется от легендарного звука после полной переборки? Я понимаю, инструменты возрастом лет до 40 изначально качественно сделанные и хранившиеся в правильных условиях могут представлять определенную ценность , но это аккордеоны выпуска 70-х годов, не ранее.


----------



## hondaaccord (19 Июл 2014)

Согласен, логично, но "самый восстребованный аккордеонаст Москвы" и прочие "гармонасты-фетишисты" любят беспонтовые лясы-трясы.


----------



## vev (19 Июл 2014)

*hondaaccord*,
А это причем? Ну хочется молодежи попрыгать с муляжем баяна/аккордеона, кто ж им запретить может? От этого не исчезает тяга к нормальным исполнителям и нормальным, качественным инструментам. Или нам тоже прыжками с утяжелением заняться?
Кстати, а цитата откуда? Почему он "самым" считается? И среди кого? По-мне так обычный фанерщик, бездушно нажимающий кнопки/клавиши...


----------



## iustrugov (20 Июл 2014)

Есть на продажу аккордеон по адекватной цене. 80 тысяч рублей. Аккордеон SETTIMIO SOPRANI производства фирмы Soprani & Scandalli Италия. 41/120-4/5-13 M-6. Правая клавиатура-41 клавиша, четырехголосная, 13 регистров. Левая-120 готовых аккордов, пятиголосная, 6 регистров. Изготовление и настройка ЭКСКЛЮЗИВНОЕ (штучное). Состояние и звук отличное. Компрессия отличная. Ремни кожаные. Фирменный жесткий кейс с замком. Обращаться 8 917 301 35 45 либо [email protected]


----------



## vev (20 Июл 2014)

*iustrugov*,

Это что ж за зверь такой за 80 тр? Что там от Артиста шестого то? Год издания какой?


----------



## zet10 (20 Июл 2014)

Это обычный рядовой инструмент.
Прямодечный.
Из в 60 е годы, таких инструментов довольно таки много завозили,цена такого инструменты до 50 тыс руб, но никак ни 80 тысяч.


----------



## vev (20 Июл 2014)

*zet10*,

Да вот ото ж... 
Речь то шла о шестом Артисте. Струмент то совершенно другого класса, да и рекламировать здесь посредственный прямодечник смысла нет. Народ здесь тертый и его на мякине не проведешь :biggrin: С Вашим струментом только на Авито


----------



## maestrojan (11 Ноя 2015)

kep писал:


> Господа знатоки,
> 
> Имел ли кто-нибудь дело с таким?
> Я увидел его на видеозаписях Валерия Арафаилова. Похоже, инструмент был конгениален музыканту. Начал искать, и даже раскопал кое-что, но в основном маркетинговый треп.
> ...


----------



## kep (11 Ноя 2015)

maestrojan/ писал:


> если интерес еще актуален, в Краснодаре совершенно новый ждет своего хозяина. Не имею никакого желания рассказывать о классе этого инструмента


maestrojan, не надо рассказывать. Пожалуйста, опубликуйте подробные фото инструмента. На этом форуме достаточно экспертов, чтобы определить его подлинность и состояние.


----------



## maestrojan (11 Ноя 2015)

kep писал:


> maestrojan/ писал:если интерес еще актуален, в Краснодаре совершенно новый ждет своего хозяина. Не имею никакого желания рассказывать о классе этого инструментаmaestrojan, не надо рассказывать. Пожалуйста, опубликуйте подробные фото инструмента. На этом форуме достаточно экспертов, чтобы определить его подлинность и состояние.
> вы просите меня опубликовать фото ради "спортивного интереса"? или вас реально интересует инструмент?


----------



## kep (11 Ноя 2015)

maestrojan писал:


> вы просите меня опубликовать фото ради "спортивного интереса"? или вас реально интересует инструмент?


 Инструмент меня очень интересует - если это не новодел 2000-х годов. Я не могу гарантировать немедленную покупку (Краснодар от меня далеко), но всерьез подумаю, если состояние/цена правильны.


----------



## maestrojan (11 Ноя 2015)

kep писал:


> maestrojan писал:вы просите меня опубликовать фото ради "спортивного интереса"? или вас реально интересует инструмент?
> Инструмент меня очень интересует - если это не новодел 2000-х годов. Я не могу гарантировать немедленную покупку (Краснодар от меня далеко), но всерьез подумаю, если состояние/цена правильны.
> ок. в ближ. время выставлю фото


----------



## maestrojan (12 Ноя 2015)

Сорри за не проф фотки, щелкал с телефона!


----------



## kep (12 Ноя 2015)

maestrojan писал:


> Сорри за не проф фотки, щелкал с телефона!


maestrojan, я правильно понимаю, что аккордеон новый (в смысле - выпуска 2000-х годов)?


----------



## zet10 (12 Ноя 2015)

Kep,инструмент новый! Если цена хорошая берите! Новый,не значит хуже... Это глубокое заблуждение людей верующих в то, что "когда то деревья были большими",это первое... Второе,инструмент уже на руках,поэтому,он не может является" НОВЫМ"и третье,цена "нового"(Иже  б/у) инструмента составляет 3 тысячи евро,если продавец готов Вам продать за эту сумму данный образец,то смело покупайте,при условии что внутри инструмента все в порядке.


----------



## maestrojan (13 Ноя 2015)

kep () писал:maestrojan писал:Сорри за не проф фотки, щелкал с телефона!
maestrojan, я правильно понимаю, что аккордеон новый (в смысле - выпуска 2000-х годов)?http://www.settimiosoprani.it/
как вы думаете, это фантом? или вы на самом деле не видите на сайте наличие этого инструмента?
а каких таких 2000-х годах вы пишите?
таких 2 инструмента куплены собственно у производителя в Италии в прошлом _*2014 году!  за 12500 евро за каждый.*_
стоит клеймо мастера на голосах-звучках. Позже фото клейма могу скинуть.


----------



## vev (13 Ноя 2015)

*maestrojan*,
это и есть новодел... 12500 - это абсолютно нереальная цена за него. Его родной брат от Scandalli достался мне уже в Москве почти в два раза дешевле.

Как Super VI современный не дотягивает по качеству до того самого, так и новый Artist 
ИМХО


----------



## kep (13 Ноя 2015)

*vev*, спасибо!

*maestrojan*, спасибо Вам за фото, но я с самого начала говорил про свой интерес к оригинальным инструментам 60-70х годов, не к новоделам 2000х. 
На оригинальном инструменте играл Арафаилов, согласно zet10 где-то есть Artist IV, так и не проданный Коссовским.

*zet10*, Вы наверняка правы, но я и ищу мечту У меня есть Scandalli производства 1948 года, при всех проблемах возраста он поет как скрипка!


----------



## maestrojan (14 Ноя 2015)

700000руб.


----------



## vev (14 Ноя 2015)

*maestrojan*,
хозяин - барин, но за такие деньги можно роскошного готово-выборного итальянца купить. Что и было недавно сделано... 
Мало шансов продать за 700тр


----------



## maestrojan (14 Ноя 2015)

vev писал:


> *maestrojan*,
> хозяин - барин, но за такие деньги можно роскошного готово-выборного итальянца купить. Что и было недавно сделано...
> Мало шансов продать за 700


судя по спросу и количеству звонков и посещений в объявлениях, я все-же не буду волноваться по вопросу продажи за 700000, тем более он мне "встал" в *12500 *евро, а это прошу заметить сегодня далеко не 700000.
Да, к стати за 700000 я его отдам, и это крайняя цена на уровне объявлений. Подозреваю, что в ближайшее время я отпишусь с новостями о продаже.
Будем надеяться на позитивное решение вопроса.
Спасибо за участие vev, kep и zet10, надуюсь мы не закончили дискуссию.


----------



## vev (14 Ноя 2015)

*maestrojan*,

да ни в одном глазу. Не закончена. Будем продолжать.

Пока инструмент у Вас, могли бы сделать каккой-нибудь обзорец. Не для рекламы, а для расширения кругозора. Не всем удается послушать и поиграть на большом количестве разных инструментов, особенно высокого класса. Сотоварищам по музыкальному цеху было бы интересно.

По цене. 12500 - это не 700тр, но это ведь прайсовая итальянская цена и с реальной она различается обычно процентов на 40-50. Хотя, в любом случае, удачи в продаже


----------



## maestrojan (14 Ноя 2015)

vev писал:


> *maestrojan*,
> 
> да ни в одном глазу. Не закончена. Будем продолжать.
> 
> ...


Спасибо.


----------



## vev (14 Ноя 2015)

*maestrojan*,
до кучи...
Сейчас с пристрастием сравнивал Ваши фото со своим Super VI. Никаких отличий окромя ажурки не нашел. Копия, вплоть до наплывов и изгибов, регистровых машинок, цвета и формы клавиш. 

Уж не приложил ли к Артисту свои рученки Мирко?


----------



## zet10 (14 Ноя 2015)

Да нет Жень,рученки Мирко тут не причем,хотя они у него по локоть в...))Я знавал нынешнего директора S.Soprani он работал в содружестве с Бурини,т.е инструменты изготавливались на территории фабрики Бурини,после банкротства последнего не могу сказать куда девался директор Soprani. Мне предлагали завозить эти инструменты,но мне они не понравились,цена высокая а качество на порядок ниже чем у Scandalli или Pigini.


----------



## maestrojan (16 Ноя 2015)

vev писал:


> *maestrojan*,
> хозяин - барин, но за такие деньги можно роскошного готово-выборного итальянца купить. Что и было недавно сделано...
> Мало шансов продать за 700тр


какой должна быть цена, на ваш взгляд, чтобы не продавать, а продать?


----------



## vev (16 Ноя 2015)

*maestrojan*,

400-450 ИМХО


----------



## maestrojan (16 Ноя 2015)

*Weltmeister Supita II Cassotto"

скрин с сайта приложил.
Ну разве можно сравнивать эти 2 инструмента? ВОПРОС ВСЕМ ГОСПОДА.
Как видно Cassotto новый стоит 480 000 руб
Settimio Soprani Artist VI тоже совершенно НОВЫЙ*.


----------



## vev (17 Ноя 2015)

maestrojan/"*
скрин с сайта приложил.
Ну разве можно сравнивать эти 2 инструмента? ВОПРОС ВСЕМ ГОСПОДА.
Как видно Cassotto новый стоит 480 000 руб
Settimio Soprani Artist VI тоже совершенно НОВЫЙ[/QUOTE]Съест то он съест, да кто ж ему даст... Ценник можно лепить любой. Вам же продать хочется?  Ну стоит Супита вторая за полмиллиона в "Аккорде" и стоит ой как давно. И стоять будет. И на сайте у Войтенко много чего за непомерные деньги выставлено. Там ценник на три умножается сразу. И что? Кто-то берет?

 На Вашем месте, если Вы купили за вышеозначенную сумму, я бы вообще не продавал. Это будет чистый убыток полюбому. Так хоть инструмент сохраните помимо убытка. 

Ну и совет на будущее: чтобы остаться в плюсе в любом бизнесе, надо очень хорошо знать конъюнктуру рынка. Сколько чего стоит и за что можно продать. *


----------



## Artist-VI (19 Дек 2015)

zet10/ писал:


> Насколько я знаю Арафаилов в свое время купил его у Эдуарда Коссовского( был такой дедушка еврей-перекупщик),сколько денег он отдал я не знаю,но инструментов таких было на перечсет,т.к они были в дефеците денег стоили огромных.


*Юрий! Для полноты картины: Не подскажите, в каком году (хотя бы приблизительно) Валерий Арафаилов купил данный аккордеон у Эдуарда Коссовского?*


----------



## Artist-VI (19 Дек 2015)

Прошу прощения за ошибки! Я тут... как бы новенький. Опыта писания на такого рода форумах нет. Пока нет...


----------



## zet10 (19 Дек 2015)

Конец 90-х начало 2000-х,а Вам это зачем?биографию Арафаилова что ли пишите))...


----------



## Artist-VI (20 Дек 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Конец 90-х начало 2000-х,а Вам это зачем?биографию Арафаилова что ли пишите))...


В конце 90-х ? Хм... А на каком же тогда "Артисте" он играл до этого? 
Получается, что у него было 2 одинаковых инструмента?
ЗЫ: А биографию... Биография чуть подождёт. )) Тем более,такие интересные факты всплывают. ))


----------



## zet10 (20 Дек 2015)

Нет,нет, пордонс... Чёт я задумался и немного не ту информацию Вам дал.Арафаилов конечно же покупал у Эдика один инструмент,в каком точно году это я затрудняюсь сказать ( то ли в 70х,не могу врать),а в начале 2000 годов,это я имел в виду инструмент который Эдик так и не продал( жадный был очень), а все думал подороже продать да так и умер.В дальнейшем его супруга вроде его как одному старичку продала,очень хороший был инструмент!


----------



## maestrojan (20 Дек 2015)

Приветствую господа!
Инструмент пока не продан, выложил его в сетях, на эл. площадках, в общем буду ждать. На сегодняшний день, пока реальных покупателей не было, звонят, интересуются. И конечно же Вас господа профи в "аккордеонно - баяновых" делах прошу иметь меня в виду, если у кого будут мысли, предложения, или реальные клиенты!


----------



## danchielsamuraj (20 Дек 2015)

Дорогие друзья бегло прочитал тему, но думаю сутьуловил. У некоего человека есть инструмент ( по сути новый, по факту нет)
который посмотря на официальный ценник,  умножает на нынешний курс евро, выставил
ценник в 700 тр!? если все так как я понял хотелось бы пожелать удачи в
продаже, а так же немного помыслить на данную тему! В уходящем году событий
конечно было много (я не скрываю что в начале года пытался пристально следить
за курсом валют, ценой на нефть и тд) но интерес к этому быстро угасает так как
жить от этого легче не становится! А вопрос приобретения инструмента на эстраду
и прочие дела стал вставать очень остро (основной Bugari мне уже просто стало
жалко!) Начал узнавать по ценам, в солнечной Италии и как не странно в принципе
ценник остается на довольно таки стабильном уровне (9 лет назад он выходил так
же в 10-11 т.е.) Связался я с товарищем который занимается инструментами и
сказал он мне одну (я считаю) правильную фразу – «В Италии расплачиваться надо
евриками а рубли там ни кому не интересны». И тут получается ситуация патовая.
С одной стороны инструменты стоят стабильно а с другой стороны ситуация в мире
не стабильна! Да стоят сейчас инструменты детские по 120 т. р. Вальтмейстеры,
которым край цена год назад 60-70 т.р. Ну и как правильно сказали стоять им
надо будет еще очень долго! А те кто работают в музыкальной школе, детям нужы
инструменты (бу на всех не хватает) родители в шоке! А преподавателям как
быть! На самом деле ситуацию близка к катастрофе! Как для развития
баяно-аккордеоного  мира так и для народного
в целом!


----------



## MisterX (20 Дек 2015)

Правильно. 10-11 килоевриков и нужно. На всё про всё то. Что уж, не так много. Ребята, надо зарабатывать. А потом рассуждать


----------



## danchielsamuraj (21 Дек 2015)

Цитата:


> MisterX () писал:Правильно. 10-11 килоевриков и нужно. На всё про всё то. Что уж, не так много. Ребята, надо зарабатывать. А потом рассуждать


Товарищ видать вы не в России живёте и причём как видно минимум год! Псевдоолигархический настрой у вас я бы сказал. То ли инструмент стоит 400тр то ли 770 тр. Что то я сомневаюсь что у вас в свободном обороте порядка 350 тр.


----------



## vev (21 Дек 2015)

MisterX/ писал:


> Правильно. 10-11 килоевриков и нужно. На всё про всё то. Что уж, не так много. Ребята, надо зарабатывать. А потом рассуждать


Я бы ещё добавил, что "надо зарабатывать" где-либо на стороне и нехило зарабатывать, чтобы иметь возможность заниматься музыкой.


----------



## kep (21 Дек 2015)

vev (21.12.2015, 07:03) писал:


> Я бы ещё добавил, что "надо зарабатывать" где-либо на стороне и нехило зарабатывать, чтобы иметь возможность заниматься музыкой.


 Сам себе меценат
На самом деле такой подход дает максимальную свободу творчества. Но: только жажда творчества является движущей силой, ни кнута/обязанностей, ни пряника/денег нет.


----------



## hondaaccord (21 Дек 2015)

10-11 тыс Евро, наверно много, но ведь всё в сравнении!... 
Посетил 19-го фест баянюг и в фойе спросил продавца компании BAYAN.RU о стоимости аккордеона Скандалли в 45 клав. с выборкой = 17.000 Евро! Внешне он "веселее", чем стоявший напротив АККО, но мне не глянулся, может там, что особое и есть, но поиграть не решился (на Мурзу с Кроллом опаздывал, да и надобности нет - всё давно купленно). Цена и до "санкций" была велика, а сейчас и подавно!


----------



## vev (21 Дек 2015)

*hondaaccord*,

Рома, это они продают за 17, а вот за сколько продадут - большой вопрос. Еще раз повторю: итальянский прайс, который они озвучивают и то, за сколько они реально могут отдать и не остаться внакладе, разнится примерно в два раза. Посему Мирко отдаст за червонец и не поперхнется.


----------



## maestrojan (21 Дек 2015)

maestrojan писал:


> Приветствую господа!
> Инструмент пока не продан, выложил его в сетях, на эл. площадках, в общем буду ждать. На сегодняшний день, пока реальных покупателей не было, звонят, интересуются. И конечно же Вас господа профи в "аккордеонно - баяновых" делах прошу иметь меня в виду, если у кого будут мысли, предложения, или реальные клиенты!


что значит по сути и по факту? У инструмента пробег всего 1 вальс! и Куплен он был специально на продажу. Это я не могу не отметить...


----------



## zet10 (21 Дек 2015)

Какой интересный и близкий мне оборот темка то получает...так вот ребята,скажу так за уходящий 15 год я в Россию не ввез ни одного Фантини,Виньении,Сопрани и т.д,мне уже просто нет смысла это делать ,ибо качество инструментов оставляет желать лучшего,а ценник уже огогошеньки,для сравнения модель Фантини ccr64, в 14 году мной продавалась за 200 тысяч деревяшек, сейчас же она уже должна продаваться минимум за 500!извените ,но за это КАК чество, я не могу просить такие деньги,у меня всё же есть совесть,я не bayan.ru))...Так вот подумал я и решил теперь заниматься только лидирующими производителями,такими как Pigini,Exselsor, в конце концов не такие у нас богатые люди что б покупать тот же Vignoni за 7-8 тысяч и потом плеваться,когда за 10 можно купить себе инструмент на всю жизнь и больше не заморачиваться...Ну это коротенечко я высказал по теме,а всех форумчан поздравляю с наступающим и готовьте евро,ибо по моим прогнозам в 16 году курс к 100 рублям придет и это ребятки не пессимизм, а голый реализм!


----------



## Artist-VI (24 Дек 2015)

zet10/ писал:


> Нет,нет, пордонс... Чёт я задумался и немного не ту информацию Вам дал.Арафаилов конечно же покупал у Эдика один инструмент,в каком точно году это я затрудняюсь сказать ( то ли в 70х,не могу врать),а в начале 2000 годов,это я имел в виду инструмент который Эдик так и не продал( жадный был очень), а все думал подороже продать да так и умер.В дальнейшем его супруга вроде его как одному старичку продала,очень хороший был инструмент!


Юрий! Я благодарен Вам за то, что Вы изначально не стали со 100% уверенностью утверждать, а тонко подстраховались фразой «Насколько я знаю…» (с). 
В современном мире интернета это – достаточно большая редкость!  Сейчас становится модным  «с пеной у рта» убеждать других в чём-либо, не имея ни грамма достоверной информации! (Допускаю, что и Вы с этим сталкивались не раз.) Поэтому…  ещё раз – моя благодарность!
Теперь о правде вопроса: 
Я не просто так спросил Вас про дату покупки инструмента у Коссовского, т.к. допускал, что САМ не владею полной информацией. Но, после некоторых уточнений,  я теперь уже с полной уверенностью могу утверждать, что В.Арафаилов никогда не покупал у Э.Коссовского «Артиста»! Ни в 90-х, ни тем более в 70-х… НИКОГДА!
И чтобы не быть голословным – ссылка на наспех сделанный мною скриншот. 
Там отчётливо видна дата – 1964 год. Естественно, качество  газетной фотографии – не очень…   Но, Вы,как профессионал, думаю, сможете-таки разглядеть на ней «Артиста».
https://yadi.sk/i/JBcJZ1C2mTBPu
И просто так… в довесок – ещё один скрин: 1 мая 1961 года! По информативности он ещё хуже, но всё-таки… ))
https://yadi.sk/i/UVzhqeS2mTBdJ
ЗЫ: Ну,что же… Будем считать, что дедушка Коссовский УЖЕ ТОГДА знал и понимал, что реклама – это мощный двигатель!.. ))


----------



## maestrojan (24 Дек 2015)

Artist-VI писал:


> zet10 писал:Нет,нет, пордонс... Чёт я задумался и немного не ту информацию Вам дал.Арафаилов конечно же покупал у Эдика один инструмент,в каком точно году это я затрудняюсь сказать ( то ли в 70х,не могу врать),а в начале 2000 годов,это я имел в виду инструмент который Эдик так и не продал( жадный был очень), а все думал подороже продать да так и умер.В дальнейшем его супруга вроде его как одному старичку продала,очень хороший был инструмент!Юрий! Я благодарен Вам за то, что Вы изначально не стали со100% уверенностью утверждать, а тонко подстраховались фразой «Насколько я
> знаю…» (с). В современном мире интернета это – достаточно большая
> редкость!  Сейчас становится модным  «с пеной у рта» убеждать других в чём-либо, не
> имея ни грамма достоверной информации! (Допускаю, что и Вы с этим сталкивались
> ...


Простите за вмешательство в ваш диалог, но меня "мучает" в хорошем смысле вопрос о вашем нике. Вы обладатель инструмента Artist 6?
Я здесь оказался по очевидной причине, мне нужно продать его., да и за плечами 12 лет учебы музыке.


----------



## zet10 (24 Дек 2015)

Artist-VI,соглашусь с Вами!Наверное дедушка уже в то время овладел всей техникой маркетинговых ходов))...тем более я вспоминаю,что он мне говорил что и В.Ковтун у него Супер 6 купил))...вопщем еще тот жучок был)).


----------



## Artist-VI (24 Дек 2015)

maestrojan писал:


> Простите за вмешательство в ваш диалог, но меня "мучает" в хорошем смысле вопрос о вашем нике. Вы обладатель инструмента Artist 6?
> Я здесь оказался по очевидной причине, мне нужно продать его., да и за плечами 12 лет учебы музыке.


Да. Мой ник соответствует наличию данного инструмента.


----------



## maestrojan (24 Дек 2015)

Artist-VI писал:


> maestrojan писал:Простите за вмешательство в ваш диалог, но меня "мучает" в хорошем смысле вопрос о вашем нике. Вы обладатель инструмента Artist 6?
> Я здесь оказался по очевидной причине, мне нужно продать его., да и за плечами 12 лет учебы музыке.Да. Мой ник соответствует наличию данного инструмента.


----------



## maestrojan (24 Дек 2015)

Artist-VI (24.12.2015, 16:11) писал:


> Да. Мой ник соответствует наличию данного инструмента.


Понятно. Простите, но моу ли я рассчитывать на ваше мнение и комментарии по вопросу продажи моей?


----------



## Artist-VI (24 Дек 2015)

maestrojan писал:


> Понятно. Простите, но моу ли я рассчитывать на ваше мнение и комментарии по вопросу продажи моей?


Ничем Вам помочь не смогу,к сожалению... Мнения и комментарии должны давать профессионалы этого дела. А, я к ним никак не отношусь. Сорри...


----------



## maestrojan (24 Дек 2015)

Artist-VI/ писал:


> maestrojan писал:Понятно. Простите, но моу ли я рассчитывать на ваше мнение и комментарии по вопросу продажи моей?Ничем Вам помочь не смогу,к сожалению... Мнения и комментарии должны давать профессионалы этого дела. А, я к ним никак не отношусь. Сорри...


я было подумал, что инструмент выше среднего класса обычно и водятся у профи...! В голову приходят мысли: А не"прибедняетесь" ли вы (в хорошем смысле)?


----------



## Artist-VI (24 Дек 2015)

> я было подумал, что инструмент выше среднего класса обычно и водятся у профи...! В голову приходят мысли: А не"прибедняетесь" ли вы (в хорошем смысле)?


Согласен. В идеале, инструмент должен соответствовать мастерству музыканта. Но, при этом совершенно не обязательно быть профи по купле-продажам.
Такшта... Это не прибеднение. Ни в хорошем, ни плохом смыслах. ))


----------



## vev (24 Дек 2015)

Artist-VI (24.12.2015, 15:34) писал:


> И просто так… в довесок – ещё один скрин: 1 мая 1961 года!


Вот бы узнать, каким образом в самом рассвете СССР Арафаилов смог заполучить шестого Артиста... При практически полностью непроницаемом "железном занавесе" приобрести советскому артисту инструмент за кордоном... Душещипательнейшая должна быть история


----------



## zet10 (24 Дек 2015)

Интересное дело торговля,сегодня на Авито увидел Сопрани за 750 т.р( должно быть тот ,о котором речь в этом топике).Я за 400 продаю свой Скандалли-Супер LX, ,пока безрезультатно... Неужели люди всерьез рассчитывают продать инструмент за такие деньги?


----------



## Artist-VI (24 Дек 2015)

vev писал:


> Artist-VI (24.12.2015, 15:34) писал:И просто так… в довесок – ещё один скрин: 1 мая 1961 года! Вот бы узнать, каким образом в самом рассвете СССР Арафаилов смог заполучить шестого Артиста... При практически полностью непроницаемом "железном занавесе" приобрести советскому артисту инструмент за кордоном... Душещипательнейшая должна быть история


В конце 50-х годов, В.Арафаилов, будучи в Германии (ГДР), приобрёл данный инструмент на выставке итальянских аккордеонов.
ЗЫ: Такшта... История получается не совсем душещипательная. Извиняйте. ))


----------



## vev (24 Дек 2015)

*Artist-VI*,
Я все-таки изрядно пожил в СССР и с большущим трудом могу себе представить каким образом простой советский музыкант выехав в ГДР смог наскрести гору буржуйских денег, чтобы купить такой инструмент... С валютой тогда были некоторые проблемы: сажали за нее... Чтойто не клеица аднака...


----------



## Artist-VI (24 Дек 2015)

vev/ писал:


> *Artist-VI*


*Это не клеится у Вас. А у него склеилось. 
Я правильно понял, что Вы не допускаете вариант абсолютно законной покупки данного инструмента советским гражданином, находясь за рубежом?*


----------



## kep (24 Дек 2015)

Artist-VI (24.12.2015, 23:52) писал:


> Я правильно понял, что Вы не допускаете вариант абсолютно законной покупки данного инструмента советским гражданином, находясь за рубежом?


 За свою наличную валюту, в личное пользование в конце 50-х - нереально. А вот если, к примеру, родной дом культуры в целях повышения культуры трудящихся походатайствовал в херачечнойМинКульте выделить средства, а Арафаилов поехал выбирать - тогда да, так совок работал.


----------



## vev (24 Дек 2015)

Artist-VI (24.12.2015, 23:52) писал:


> Я правильно понял, что Вы не допускаете вариант абсолютно законной покупки данного инструмента советским гражданином, находясь за рубежом?


Правильно. Не допускаю... Абсолютно... Не мог человек тогда купить что-либо на валюту.


----------



## Artist-VI (24 Дек 2015)

vev писал:


> Artist-VI (24.12.2015, 23:52) писал:Я правильно понял, что Вы не допускаете вариант абсолютно законной покупки данного инструмента советским гражданином, находясь за рубежом? Правильно. Не допускаю... Абсолютно... Не мог человек тогда купить что-либо на валюту.


(Сорри... Никак не могу приспособиться к формату данного форума)
 
Эхе-хех... )) И откуда у людей бывает столько необъяснимой самоуверенности?

Сударь! Я Вам ничего больше доказывать не буду. Но, попрошу гуглЬ помочь Вам хотя бы задуматься, что всё-таки могут быть варианты.
Вот ссылка: ru.wikiaccordion.com/Арафаилов_Валерий_Иванович
Особое внимание обратите на 1-ю строчку большого абзаца!
Всего Вам доброго!


----------



## vev (24 Дек 2015)

*Artist-VI*,
спорить с Вами я совершенно не собираюсь. Пользуйтесь Гуглом и далее...


----------



## kep (25 Дек 2015)

Artist-VI (25.12.2015, 01:24) писал:


> Особое внимание обратите на 1-ю строчку большого абзаца!


 Обратили, обратили."в 1956-60 участник Ансамбля песни и пляски группы советских войск в Германии (худож. рук. С. И. Баблоев)." 
Теперь гуглим этот ансамбль и получаем, например, вот такое:

"Ансамбль состоял из оркестра, хора, солистов песни и пляски, среди которых было немало заслуженных артистов СССР. Ансамбль выступал перед военнослужащими всех гарнизонов, в праздничные дни, во время больших военных мероприятий, а также перед немецкой публикой. Мы располагаем оставшимися документами, отражающими работу ансамбля: за период времени с 1950 по 1963 годы состоялось 2474 концертов (из них – 2225 бесплатных, финансировавшихся из основного содержания ГСВГ), с 1956 года только для немецких зрителей было дано 326 концертов. "

Как Вы думаете, какая информация здесь самая важная?


----------



## VladimirL (25 Дек 2015)

kep писал:


> Artist-VI (25.12.2015, 01:24) писал:Особое внимание обратите на 1-ю строчку большого абзаца! Обратили, обратили."в 1956-60 участник Ансамбля песни и пляски группы советских войск в Германии (худож. рук. С. И. Баблоев)."
> Теперь гуглим этот ансамбль и получаем, например, вот такое:
> 
> "Ансамбль состоял из оркестра, хора, солистов песни и пляски, среди которых было немало заслуженных артистов СССР. Ансамбль выступал перед военнослужащими всех гарнизонов, в праздничные дни, во время больших военных мероприятий, а также перед немецкой публикой. Мы располагаем оставшимися документами, отражающими работу ансамбля: за период времени с 1950 по 1963 годы состоялось 2474 концертов (из них – 2225 бесплатных, финансировавшихся из основного содержания ГСВГ), с 1956 года только для немецких зрителей было дано 326 концертов. "
> ...


Спросил у отца. Оказывается да, за пяток лет жизни
в ГДР, люди умудрялись накапливать капиталец очень
даже законно. Выплаты шли много больше чем в СССР
и довольствие конечно же приличное. К тому же, ему
могли презентовать "комрады", что тоже случалось.
Хотя, на это и смотрели не очень хорошо, кое-где. 
А вообще конечно интересно узнать историю как есть.


----------



## Artist-VI (25 Дек 2015)

vev писал:


> *Artist-VI*,
> спорить с Вами я совершенно не собираюсь. Пользуйтесь Гуглом и далее...


Интересно получается… Вы задали мне вопрос – я  ответил.
Почему-то мой ответ Вам не понравился. (ну что ж… бывает…) Затем,  в безапелляционной манере Вы стали мне что-то
там доказывать про валюту в СССР. По принципу «этого не может быть, потому что этого
не может быть никогда!» Ну,и?.. Кто с кем начал спорить? 
А на счёт совершенно необязательного советана счет гугла, могу только сказать, что по данной теме (про В.Арафаилова) я
владею достоверной информацией во 100 крат большей, чем все мировые поисковики,
вместе взятые! И, кстати, ещё задолго до их появления на свет! Или впервые
предоставленные мною на всеобщее обозрение газетные подборки ПОЛУВЕКОВОЙ
давности, Вы тоже будете оспаривать? И тоже по такому же принципу: «этого не
может быть никогда!», т.е. «абсолютно» (с)?


----------



## Artist-VI (25 Дек 2015)

kep писал:


> Как Вы думаете, какая информация здесь самая важная?


Для Вас,наверное, вся. А для меня - никакая. 
Кроме сухих конкретных цифр, обо всём остальном я знал ещё в конце 60-х - начало 70-х.


----------



## Artist-VI (25 Дек 2015)

VladimirL писал:


> Спросил у отца. Оказывается да, за пяток лет жизни
> в ГДР, люди умудрялись накапливать капиталец очень
> даже законно. Выплаты шли много больше чем в СССР
> и довольствие конечно же приличное. К тому же, ему
> ...


Владимир! Вас форумчане ещё не разорвали? ))

По камрадам: Уточните, плиз, каких именно товарищей Вы имели ввиду? Немецких или коллег - друзей - сослуживцев?
( Хотя... судя по смыслу дальнейшего текста, Вы, скорее всего, имели ввиду первых. Но всё-таки...)


----------



## vev (25 Дек 2015)

*Artist-VI*,
Что Вы хотите сказать данным постом? Если Вы имеете ДОКУМЕНТАЛЬНО подтвержденные данные - приведите их здесь. 
Я попытался уже связаться с сыном Валерия Арафаилова и уточнить суть истории. Будет ответ - опубликую.

Теперь по поводу моего ответа.
Google etc к серьезным источникам информации не отношу. Слишком много мусора и статистического шума.
Имею в семье тех, кто жил и служил в восточной Германии как в 40-50-е так и в 70-80-е (даже жена родилась там же в Потсдаме ). Именно поэтому весьма скептически отношусь к возможности покупки Частным лицом аккордеона такого класса. Особливо памятуя, что ГДР была отгорожена "железным занавесом" ничуть не меньше СССР и итальянский аккордеон туда мог попасть только чудом. То, что за валюту в СССР давали статью, даже проверять не надо. У меня приятель чеки "Березки" пытался отоварить и имел проблемы, пытаясь объяснить их происхождение. Ну и для прикола вспомните цену первой Supita - 1049 рублей при 0.6 доллар/руб. Почти две штуки рублей. До Жигулей не дотягивает, но два Запорожца уже можно было купить.
Происхождение Artist VI за счет ансамбля - более вероятный вариант, но он не позволяет объяснить почему Арафаилов им владел всю жизнь. 
Газету никто оспаривать не собирается и не собирался. Оспаривается версия ПРЯМОЙ покупки данного инструмента. Вспомните вашу вторую ссылку... Арафаилов должен был купить инструмент не позднее начала 60-х. Вот в это и верится с трудом.


----------



## vev (25 Дек 2015)

Artist-VI (25.12.2015, 21:12) писал:


> Владимир! Вас форумчане ещё не разорвали? ))


Насколько я вижу, Вы пока новичок на форуме и еще не пообтерлись. Здесь никто, никого, никогда не "разрывает" 
Люди все больше приличные и вполне уравновешенные. Всегда готовы прислушаться к разумным доводам и аргументам, чего ждем и от оппонентов. Всегда готовы к приятному общению. Так что, давайте без обид и взаимных наездов. Есть интерес к аккордеонно/баянной тематике - you are welcome  . Хочется установить истину - давайте попробуем сделать это вместе


----------



## kep (25 Дек 2015)

Artist-VI]
kep писал:
Как Вы думаете, какая информация здесь самая важная?Для Вас,наверное, вся. А для меня - никакая. 
Кроме сухих конкретных цифр, обо всём остальном я знал ещё в конце 60-х - начало 70-х.[/quote]

"Из основного содержания ГСВГ" - вот какая. Железные нормы денежного довольствия.



vev (25.12.2015 написал(а):


> Происхождение Artist VI за счет ансамбля - более вероятный вариант, но он не позволяет объяснить почему Арафаилов им владел всю жизнь.


 Был такой трюк: покупался инструмент, а потом списывался как самортизированный по "остаточной" цене, взятой с потолка (или пола). По этой цене его и можно было купить.


----------



## VladimirL (25 Дек 2015)

Artist-VI (25.12.2015, 21:12) писал:


> Владимир! Вас форумчане ещё не разорвали? ))По камрадам: Уточните, плиз, каких именно товарищей Вы имели ввиду? Немецких или коллег - друзей - сослуживцев?
> ( Хотя... судя по смыслу дальнейшего текста, Вы, скорее всего, имели ввиду первых. Но всё-таки...)


Да вроде цел и невредим. Здесь люди и правда мирные
и интеллигентные. Даже жаркие диспуты идут прилично. 

Конечно немцев, но вы правы пожалуй, исключать того,
что коллеги могли ему подарить, нельзя, да вариантов
тут масса. И отцы-командиры наградить легко могли, и
начальство. Опять же оформлен был документ и вот так,
кому попало не сделали бы такой подарок. Это же СССР,
строго всё было, а ему ещё поездом ехать нужно было,
с досмотрами и т.д. Но всё это догадки. Будем ожидать
с нетерпением, что расскажут, если удастся разузнать.


----------



## Artist-VI (26 Дек 2015)

Ответ vevу:
Вы не заметили, что после моего поста и поста Владимира Л., Вы стали уже  не столь категоричны  в своих утверждениях? Я заметил. И это внушает оптимизм. ))

 «Насколько я вижу,Вы пока новичок на форуме и еще не пообтерлись. Здесь никто, никого, никогда не"разрывает" (с)
«Так что, давайте без обид и взаимных наездов.» (с)
На данном виде форуме, я действительно новичок. И мне действительно пока ещё сложно разобраться, что к чему и как.  Мне более привычны другие форматы общения,
как гостевая, флудилка, чат. Там быстрое общение (как быстрые шахматы). И по
сравнению с теми «битвами», которые там бывают, здесь – тишь, да гладь. )) 
Далее: От меня здесь, кажется, не было ни одного намёка на какие-то там обиды, а тем
более на наезды со своей стороны. Я всегда приветствовал и приветствуют
тактичное, взаимоуважительное общение.

Теперь по теме (придётся отвечать Оптом и с помощью копирования именно в таком виде)

«Хочется установить истину - давайте попробуем сделать это вместе» (с)
Ваше желание мне понятно… Но, каким образом ВЫ ЛИЧНО собираетесь помочь мне в этом?  Я же предоставил Вам действительно реальную историю! Историю от первоисточника! Вы мне почему-то не поверили… И только лишь потому, что эта история оказалась не достаточно для Вас  душещипательная? )) Ну… извиняйте… не оправдал надежд… ))

«Происхождение Artist VI за счет ансамбля - более вероятный вариант, ноон не позволяет объяснить почему Арафаилов им владел всю жизнь."(с) 
«Вспомните вашу вторую ссылку... Арафаилов должен был купить инструмент не позднее начала 60-х. Вот в это и верится с трудом."(с)
Верить – не верить… с трудом или без труда - это право каждого. И мне можно было бы и ограничиться именно таким, коротким ответом. Но, это было бы тогда неинтересно (правда же? )) ). Поэтому, продолжу…
Извините, но у Вас какая-то странная логика…На чём же он тогда играл все эти годы? Или Вы намекаете на вероятность, что В.Арафаилов провёз «Артиста» в СССР контрабандным путём ? Или на то, что он приобрёл аккордеон в личное пользование с помощью каких-то  хитроумных комбинаций ? И, если я правильно понял этот Ваш намёк, то Вы тогда представляете себе, что это есть такое?!
От противного: если даже предположить что-то противозаконное со стороны В.Арафаилова, то его бы ТУТ ЖЕ… под «белые рученьки»… ещё НА границе… а скорее всего, ещё раньше… прямо в воинской части в Германии! Советская служба безопасности того времени работала очень чётко! И если ещё предположить вероятность про «камрадов» (которую озвучил Владимир Л.) то припаяли бы ещё и измену Родине!
Такшта… Ни одна из Ваших версий не сходится (как Вы сказали «не клеица»), т.к. по ним Вы даже самому себе не можете объяснить всего этого.

«Если Вы имеете ДОКУМЕНТАЛЬНО подтвержденные данные - приведите их здесь.» (с)
)) И что Вы подразумеваете под ДОКУМЕНТАЛЬНО подтверждёнными данными? Кассовые чеки ТОГО времени? Гарантийные талоны? Пароли? Явки? )) Прошло более 55 лет! Вы о чём? ))
Хотя… не исключаю и такую вероятность… Ведь, сохранились же газетные вырезки 1961 года.

Ну, и, наверное, последнее: 
«Я попытался уже связаться с сыном Валерия Арафаилова и уточнить суть истории.
Будет ответ - опубликую.» (с)
А вот тут уже МНЕ позвольте полюбопытствовать: А с каким именно сыном Вы попытались связаться: со старшим или с младшим? И какой способ для этого избрали: эл.почту, фейсбук,
твиттер, сотовую связь, почту России, одноклассники наконец ? ))


----------



## vev (26 Дек 2015)

Artist-VI (26.12.2015, 18:18) писал:


> А вот тут уже МНЕ позвольте полюбопытствовать: А с каким именно сыном Вы попытались связаться: со старшим или с младшим? И какой способ для этого избрали: эл.почту, фейсбук,твиттер, сотовую связь, почту России, одноклассники наконец ? ))


В настоящее время я попытался связаться с Дмитрием, доступным мне способом (можем обсудит это в личке). Увы, но ни прямого mail-а ни номера телефона у меня нет...

Artist-VI (26.12.2015, 18:18) писал:


> Я же предоставил Вам действительно реальную историю! Историю от первоисточника! Вы мне почему-то не поверили…


Простите, но Вы нигде не указали про "первоисточник". Каким образом народ может в этом случае догадаться? Artist-VI (26.12.2015, 18:18) писал:


> И только лишь потому, что эта история оказалась не достаточно для Вас  душещипательная? )) Ну… извиняйте… не оправдал надежд… ))


Увы... Про "дущещипательность" не понял...

При всем уважении, у меня нет достаточно сил и времени строчить опусы по странице, отвечая на Ваш пост. Поэтому отвечу коротенько.

Вам же, как "владельцу" реальной истории, могу предложить лишь изложить ее не в редуцированном виде. Она вполне может показаться интересной ценителям Артистов и почитателям таланта Валерия Арафаилова. До кучи могли бы, наверное, поведать и расширенную версию про Вашу связь с Artist VI.

C уважением
Евгений


----------



## nidogopp43 (27 Дек 2015)

Приветствую форумчане, С Наступающим Новым Годом! На всю эту историю с "Артистом" мог бы пролить свет В.Ковтун. Так как знал лично теску и восхищался его творчеством и профессионализмом. Кстати Ковтун помимо "Scandalli Super VI" имеет и Артиста VI, точь в точь как у Арафаилова. С ним можно легко списаться на оф. сайте, либо "вконтакте".


----------



## Artist-VI (29 Дек 2015)

vev писал:


> -


Извините, Евгений, что не мог быстро ответить. Тут... внезапно... оказывается... Новый Год )) корпоративы и прочие хлопоты. И сейчас постараюсь по существу и очень коротко, т.к. тоже, как и Вы, не люблю длинные письма. 
  Фамилия моя Арафаилов, имя Дмитрий, т.е. - старший сын Валерия Ивановича. И я не собирался здесь скрывать этого. Скорее наоборот! Если бы кто-нибудь из форумчан задался вопросом,например,откуда у меня такие старинные газетные вырезки? - ответил бы как есть. И мой ник,имя и даже первые фамильные буквы в нике - лишнее тому подтверждение. И я не скрывался ни здесь, ни тем более в интернете. Стоит обратиться за помощью к Гуглу, и я - там... в широком доступе. 
  Кстати, именно через Гугл года 2-3 назад я совершенно случайно узнал, что есть этот сайт. Очень интересный и очень нужный. Допускаю, что это - единственное место, куда сходится информация, и где присутствуют разные точки зрения. От любителей до профессионалов. И мне, как сыну В.Арафаилова, конечно же, очень приятно, что к данному музыканту до сих пор есть неподдельный интерес. 
  Далее: С превеликим удовольствием я забуду нашу с Вами переписку, которая, для меня лично, была очень неожиданной и достаточно напряжённой (так скажем). Но, что ни делается - к лучшему! 
  Про историю с "Артистом": По большому счёту добавить нечего... Есть, конечно, дополнительные детали, о которых я планировал дорассказать, но не успел. (Пришлось срочным образом отвечать на несколько другие вопросы )) ) Постараюсь написать историю может быть завтра, т.к. действительно сейчас очень некогда... 
  С уважением - Дмитрий (Арафаилов).


----------



## maestrojan (29 Дек 2015)

vev (29.12.2015, 13:42) писал:


> Ну вот так стало намного понятнее Приятно познакомиться. Ждем с нетерпением продолжения, когда появится достаточно свободного времени


Аналогично!
И приятно познакомится!! Я Сергей.
и так-же жду с нетерпением!
Всех С Наступающим Новым Годом!
Всего Вам доброго и приятного и радостного в Новом Году!


----------



## vev (29 Дек 2015)

Artist-VI писал:Дмитрий!
Ну вот так стало намного понятнее 
Приятно познакомиться. Ждем с нетерпением продолжения, когда появится достаточно свободного времени


----------



## VladimirL (29 Дек 2015)

Artist-VI (29.12.2015, 13:33) писал:


> Фамилия моя Арафаилов, имя Дмитрий, т.е. - старший сын Валерия Ивановича.


Вот так дела!  Будем ожидать от Вас обещанные "дополнительные детали". Это уже Рождественско-Новогодняя история получается!

Поздравляю всех с приближающимся празднованием наступления Нового 2016 года!


----------



## Artist-VI (31 Дек 2015)

История о том, как сдружились два Артиста. 

  Валерий Арафаилов  был участником  Ансамбля песни и пляски группы советских войск в Германии (худ. рук. С. И. Баблоев) в 1956-60 годах. В каком-то году этого периода в одном из городов ГДР проходила выставка-ярмарка аккордеонов. Была ли эта выставка только итальянских инструментов, или это была «сборная солянка» из различных фирм-производителей – не знаю. 
  Попробовав «Artist VI» (Settimio Soprani),  В.Арафаилов  поинтересовался, может ли он приобрести этот инструмент прямо на выставке. Итальянские представители ответили ему согласием, дали скидку по цене, но в тоже время попросили отложить покупку до завершения работы выставки. (Что опосредованно говорит о том, что инструменты были в единственных экземплярах) А после того, как В.Арафаилов там же, на выставке по просьбе итальянцев сыграл на «Артисте» несколько эстрадных пьес (очень допускаю, что уже в близкой им западной манере), представители фирмы дали дополнительную скидку. (Могу допустить, что эти дальновидные «буржуи» УЖЕ ТОГДА решили, что потеряв на скидках сейчас, в дальнейшем они получат бОльшую выгоду, используя мастерство этого молодого, перспективного советского музыканта в качестве "живой рекламы" своей продукции.) 
  Через какое-то время  В.Арафаилову пришла открытка, где сообщалось, что работа выставки заканчивается и он может приобрести инструмент. Но, даже при всех скидках,  личных средств на покупку не хватало. В этой непростой ситуации, «выиграть время» помогли  друзья - сослуживцы, одолжив В.Арафаилову недостающую сумму, которую он, по прошествии времени, вернул. 
  Вот… собственно… и вся история. 
Хотя… тут, я думаю, без простой доли везения (выставка), эта история могла и не состояться.


----------



## kep (31 Дек 2015)

Дмитрий, большое спасибо!
   
   То есть, у Валерия Ивановича был инструмент "золотого" периода. Если позволите, пара вопросов.
Это им Вы сейчас владеете? Как его состояние за эти годы, и как удавалось его поддерживать? На форуме бытует мнение, что аккоредоны старше 40 лет уже не могут быть "в форме" - так ли это?

   Главный вопрос: как можно раздобыть качественные записи В.Арафаилова? Все, что я смог найти - это обрезанные МП3 ужасного качества.

  И можно ли послушать Ваши аккордеонные записи? Я видел несколько Ваших вокальных номеров в Youtube - весьма достойно, хотелось бы послушать больше.

С Новым годом Вас!


----------



## maestrojan (31 Дек 2015)

kep (01.01.2016, 00:09) писал:


> Главный вопрос: как можно раздобыть качественные записи В.Арафаилова? Все, что я смог найти - это обрезанные МП3 ужасного качества


 и мне не удалось найти качественных mp3.
Теперь и для меня прояснилось в цепочке ответов/вопросов все, касаемо ника и не только ника!


----------



## kep (2 Янв 2016)

Из недавно разысканного: 'Пьеса для аккордеона' (Sweet Sue Just you).

1965 год. Видимо, одна из первых видеозаписей В.Арафаилова с этим аккордеоном.

Вообще, "Триацетат ТВ" - кладезь редких видео! Где еще, к примеру, можно увидеть Б. Тихонова, играющего на *кнопочном* Scandalli?


----------



## Artist-VI (2 Янв 2016)

kep писал:


> Если позволите, пара вопросов.
> Это им Вы сейчас владеете? Как его состояние за эти годы, и как удавалось его поддерживать? На форуме бытует мнение, что аккордеоны старше 40 лет уже не могут быть "в форме" - так ли это?
> Главный вопрос: как можно раздобыть качественные записи В.Арафаилова? Все, что я смог найти - это обрезанные МП3 ужасного качества.
> И можно ли послушать Ваши аккордеонные записи? Я видел несколько Ваших вокальных номеров в Youtube - весьма достойно, хотелось бы послушать больше.


  Как же легко у Вас получается... всего "пара вопросов"(с) )) Их тут целый пятОк! )) Ну,да ладно... ))
  Отвечая сразу на несколько: На аккордеоне не играл никогда! Наверное, ещё в детстве почувствовал, что в этой жизни не смогу сыграть и половину того, как играл отец! Поэтому-то, моих аккордеонных записей быть никак не может. (Если бы моя основная профессия была связана с музыкой, то был бы пианистом.) 
  За вокал спасибо,конечно!..) Это как раз тот самый "Мистер Случай". В самый последний момент попросили заменить заболевшего вокалиста оркестра. Пришлось чуть ли без разведки - в бой! )) (даже тональность под меня некогда было менять)
  Про аудио-записи В.Арафаилова: они гуляют по интернету. Сам скачивал. Для проверки. Качество не идеал, но вполне. (Какой-то "добрый" дядя раз выложил... и понеслось...)


----------



## Artist-VI (2 Янв 2016)

kep писал:


> Из недавно разысканного: 'Пьеса для аккордеона' (Sweet Sue Just you).
> 1965 год. Видимо, одна из первых видеозаписей В.Арафаилова с этим аккордеоном.
> Вообще, "Триацетат ТВ" - кладезь редких видео! Где еще, к примеру, можно увидеть Б. Тихонова, играющего на *кнопочном* Scandalli?


Случайно увидел эти записи чуть ли не сразу, как они появились.
 "Триацетат ТВ" делает, конечно же, великое дело!- вытаскивает из закромов Родины уникальные видео! Я, например, даже и не мечтал, что есть что-то подобное. 1965! Немыслимо! И какие же там знакомые мне лица! Епанешников, Соколов, Равницкая, басист "Граф"!.. Эх... 
  Кстати... Мне бы надо было в посте Юрию ссылки на эти видео дать, а не на ретро-фото выкладывать.)) Но,что-то я... в суете... забыл про них. (старею...)) )  
  Про "пьесу для аккордеона": Никогда не слышал,чтобы отец её играл (или репетировал). Поэтому, для меня это откровение. Но, данное произведение никак не похоже на "Милую Сью". Это что-то другое. Можете сравнить на примере вот этого (на мой взгляд) классного исполнения! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFGEF7F4XE0


----------



## kep (2 Янв 2016)

Artist-VI (02.01.2016, 21:02) писал:


> Про аудио-записи В.Арафаилова: они гуляют по интернету. Сам скачивал. Для проверки. Качество не идеал, но вполне. (Какой-то "добрый" дядя раз выложил... и понеслось...)


 То,что гуляет, я скачивал - и видео, и аудио, половина просто обрезана на середине. Может быть, Вы можете посоветовать, как добраться до качественных записей? Я бы с удовольствием заплатил за CD, если бы он был, или скачал за плату  - но где?


----------



## Artist-VI (9 Янв 2016)

kep писал:


> То,что гуляет, я скачивал - и видео, и аудио, половина просто обрезана на середине. Может быть, Вы можете посоветовать, как добраться до качественных записей? Я бы с удовольствием заплатил за CD, если бы он был, или скачал за плату  - но где?


   Записей студийного качества немного. И этого количества  недостаточно для полноценного СД-диска. Записи среднего качества конечно же есть. Надеюсь,что прогресс в компьютерных программах позволит, наконец-то, реставрировать эти записи до необходимого уровня. Как будет дальше - покажет время.   Знаю, что был вброс контрафактных СД-дисков в Подмосковье несколько лет назад. И даже знаю, от кого именно эти "ноги растут". Поэтому,повторюсь: на данный момент нигде официальных СД-дисков Вы не найдёте.


----------



## kep (9 Янв 2016)

Artist-VI (09.01.2016, 02:10) писал:


> Надеюсь,что прогресс в компьютерных программах позволит, наконец-то, реставрировать эти записи до необходимого уровня.


Дмитрий, я имел дело с этими программами, они уже достаточно хороши для профессионала. К тому же, вспомните "Триацетат" - их качества достаточно для интереса к записям. Мое личное мнение: записи В.Арафаилова ценны настолько, чтобы их выпустить в максимальном доступном качестве, не гоняясь за идеальным.


----------



## hondaaccord (9 Янв 2016)

Согласен с мнением Кер'а. 
Аккордеонист В. Арафаилов, однозначно, выгодно отличается от всех исполнителей своей генерации.
И уж точно, "породистей" (на мой взгляд) чем В. Ковтун.


----------



## Artist-VI (11 Янв 2016)

kep писал:


> Дмитрий, я имел дело с этими программами, они уже достаточно хороши для профессионала. К тому же, вспомните "Триацетат" - их качества достаточно для интереса к записям. Мое личное мнение: записи В.Арафаилова ценны настолько, чтобы их выпустить в максимальном доступном качестве, не гоняясь за идеальным.


Если бы было всё так просто...


----------



## VladimirL (11 Янв 2016)

Artist-VI писал:


> История о том, как сдружились два Артиста.
> 
> Валерий Арафаилов  был участником  Ансамбля песни и пляски группы советских войск в Германии (худ. рук. С. И. Баблоев) в 1956-60 годах. В каком-то году этого периода в одном из городов ГДР проходила выставка-ярмарка аккордеонов. Была ли эта выставка только итальянских инструментов, или это была «сборная солянка» из различных фирм-производителей – не знаю.
> Попробовав «Artist VI» (Settimio Soprani),  В.Арафаилов  поинтересовался, может ли он приобрести этот инструмент прямо на выставке. Итальянские представители ответили ему согласием, дали скидку по цене, но в тоже время попросили отложить покупку до завершения работы выставки. (Что опосредованно говорит о том, что инструменты были в единственных экземплярах) А после того, как В.Арафаилов там же, на выставке по просьбе итальянцев сыграл на «Артисте» несколько эстрадных пьес (очень допускаю, что уже в близкой им западной манере), представители фирмы дали дополнительную скидку. (Могу допустить, что эти дальновидные «буржуи» УЖЕ ТОГДА решили, что потеряв на скидках сейчас, в дальнейшем они получат бОльшую выгоду, используя мастерство этого молодого, перспективного советского музыканта в качестве "живой рекламы" своей продукции.)
> ...


Дмитрий, огромное спасибо! Замечательная история, по настоящему новогодняя. К тому же, повествующая и о дружбе, взаимовыручке, благодаря которым, даже казалось бы непреодолимые преграды рушатся, а невозможное становится возможным. Всё же, в то время и такой инструмент... это настоящее чудо, которое было вполне заслужено.


----------



## kep (13 Янв 2016)

Дмитрий,
У меня еще один вопрос: что сталось с аккордеоном?


----------



## Artist-VI (13 Янв 2016)

kep писал:


> Дмитрий,
> У меня еще один вопрос: что сталось с аккордеоном?


Он на заслуженном отдыхе. 45 лет! Ни дня без работы!.. )


----------



## vev (13 Янв 2016)

Artist-VI писал:


> kep писал:Дмитрий,
> У меня еще один вопрос: что сталось с аккордеоном?Он на заслуженном отдыхе. 45 лет! Ни дня без работы!.. )


Надеюсь, что он отдыхает в кругу семьи?


----------



## Artist-VI (13 Янв 2016)

vev писал:


> Надеюсь, что он отдыхает в кругу семьи?


Естественно! ))
ЗЫ: Кстати,Евгений! Не пойму работу сайта. Вконтакте,например, сохраняется личная переписка. А тут... я так и не понял, получили ли Вы мой ответ? (т.к. переписку не вижу)


----------



## vev (13 Янв 2016)

Artist-VI/ писал:


> vev писал:Надеюсь, что он отдыхает в кругу семьи? Естественно! ))
> ЗЫ: Кстати,Евгений! Не пойму работу сайта. Вконтакте,например, сохраняется личная переписка. А тут... я так и не понял, получили ли Вы мой ответ? (т.к. переписку не вижу)


Дмитрий, все получил. Спасибо. Есть несовершенство движка форума... Увы... 
Принципиально, Вы можете выбрать адресата и получите всю переписку


----------



## Artist-VI (13 Янв 2016)

vev писал:


> Дмитрий, все получил. Спасибо. Есть несовершенство движка форума... Увы...
> Принципиально, Вы можете выбрать адресата и получите всю переписку


Понял. Спасибо. Буду знать.


----------



## Artist-VI (13 Янв 2016)

vevу
Кстати... Евгений! С Днём Рождения! Здоровья и прочих благ! И успехов в творчестве!


----------



## vev (14 Янв 2016)

Artist-VI писал:


> vevу
> Кстати... Евгений! С Днём Рождения! Здоровья и прочих благ! И успехов в творчестве!


Дмитрий, спасибо большое!


----------



## maestrojan (3 Дек 2020)

все доброго времени суток. Ищу себе Supita S4, либо Selecta от Royal Standartю Может есть у кого предложения? Выборка Не интересуе. Спасибо.
​


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (3 Дек 2020)

Вот так "подъемный кран" случился. )))
Благодаря последнему сообщению, поднялась очень интересная тема, до которой иначе навряд ли добрался бы))
По существу последнего объявления лишь маленькое замечание: Supita и S4 - это РАЗНЫЕ модели от Weltmeister.


----------



## ugly (3 Дек 2020)

Ни того, ни другого без вкряченной выборки не найти.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (4 Дек 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> Ни того, ни другого без вкряченной выборки не найти.


Согласен, частично. Найти можно, но это большая редкость. Мне встречался 1 раз S4 готовый, в "девственном" состоянии, еще с паспортом ГДР. Также мелькали изредка Супиты без выборки. Но, повторюсь, это скорее исключение из правил.

По основной теме этой ветки. Вчера весь день слушал Арафаилова. Действительно замечательный, высокопрофессиональный музыкант. В своем интервью в августе 1990 года он говорит, что в его планах сделать эстрадно - джазовую программу с симфоническим оркестром, и он уже работает над аранжировками и партитурами. В другом видео, где он снимается в телепередаче от 10 октября 1996г., Валерий Иванович вновь говорил, что у него в планах создание программы с симфоническим оркестром...
Мне ужасно жалко, что "лихие 90ые" не дали осуществиться таким замечательным планам, и эта идея (судя по отсутствию записей в интернете) так и канула в лету.

Напоследок, выложу ссылку на исполнение Травиаты Верди Арафаиловым в сопровождении симфонического оркестра Саратовской филармонии. То немногое, что этот замечательный музыкант успел записать:





Наслаждайтесь!)))


----------



## kep (4 Дек 2020)

Оказывается, Дмитрий выложил фрагмент ТВ передачи с Валерием Арафаиловым - просто подарок!


----------



## kep (5 Дек 2020)

Знаете, пожалуй Artist VI по звуку мне нравится больше Super VI. Вот на этой записи слышно 3 или 4 регистра - и звук каждого просто захватывающий. 
Ну, понятно, это звук Арафаилова - то есть, совершенное исполнение…


----------



## kep (24 Дек 2020)

Проект "Неоткрытые звезды" продолжает радовать.


----------



## Vlad Gurzhi (26 Дек 2020)

kep написал(а):


> Проект "Неоткрытые звезды" продолжает радовать.


Здравствуйте!Было бы не плохо посмотреть фото этого инструмента-его регистровую часть,есть ли в нем розливной голос,и каков уровень розлива.Тут и мастерство звукоизвлечения и высший класс инструментов тех лет.Всех с наступающим Новым годом! Спасибо.Владимир.


----------



## vev (26 Дек 2020)

Vlad Gurzhi, 
Проблема в чем? 
Дмитрий - сын, думаю, готов дать инфу. 
Хотя мне кажется, что инструмент вторичен...


----------



## kep (26 Дек 2020)

Vlad Gurzhi написал(а):


> есть ли в нем розливной голос


Точно есть. Есть много демо видео на трубе, там хорошо слышно.


----------



## globus (27 Ноя 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Вот бы узнать, каким образом в самом рассвете СССР Арафаилов смог заполучить шестого Артиста...


Высоцкому Мерседес было заполучить проще))


----------



## Artist-VI (Суббота в 21:00)

globus написал(а):


> Высоцкому Мерседес было заполучить проще))


)) Хм... Однозначно! ))


----------



## Artist-VI (Суббота в 21:27)

kep написал(а):


> Из недавно разысканного: 'Пьеса для аккордеона' (Sweet Sue Just you).
> 1965 год. Видимо, одна из первых видеозаписей В.Арафаилова с этим аккордеоном.
> Вообще, "Триацетат ТВ" - кладезь редких видео! Где еще, к примеру, можно увидеть Б. Тихонова, играющего на *кнопочном* Scandalli?


Здравствуйте! («Давненько я не брал в руки шашек» (с) )
«О сколько нам открытий чудных…» (с)

Вот и для меня наконец-то вчерась случилось открытие. «Неизвестная пьеса для аккордеона» перестала быть неизвестной.
Ссылка Ваша уже нерабочая. Поэтому, для напоминания даю свою (название неизвестной пьесы мною уже поменяно)





Оказывается, это – вариант Арт ван Дамма 





Но и это ещё не всё. Это не просто мелодия, а песня, написанная композитором Джесси Гриром ещё в 1929 году! И её тема была очень популярна. Пели (и играли) её многие. Пример - мой любимый Нэт Кинг Коул 





И кстати… )) Ваш вариант названия оказался наполовину, но правильным. Немножко не хватило до точности - «Just You, Just Me» ))


----------



## kep (Воскресенье в 03:29)

Artist-VI написал(а):


> Вот и для меня наконец-то вчерась случилось открытие. «Неизвестная пьеса для аккордеона» перестала быть неизвестной.


Здравствуйте, Дмитрий, и со всеми праздниками сразу!

Отличное исследование!
На всякий случай привожу альтернативные ссылки, поскольку из моего глобуса Ваши ссылки не открываются (бэкап наше все )
















А вот эта запись, похоже, из той же сессии:







И это исчезновение ссылок еще раз напоминает: записи Валерия Арафаилова исчезающе редки (простите за каламбур). Дмитрий, в Ваших руках архив и возможность его открыть для почитателей таланта Валерия Ивановича.


----------



## Artist-VI (Воскресенье в 10:36)

kep написал(а):


> со всеми праздниками сразу!





kep написал(а):


> И это исчезновение ссылок еще раз напоминает: ...


Спасибо! И Вас так же... оптом! ))

)) Нет. В данном случае было всё намного проще и сложнее одновременно. В какой-то момент у Анатолия (ютуб-канал "Триацетат ТВ") случилось несчастье. Исчез весь материал на его канале! ВЕСЬ! По той отрывочной информации с его канала: у него полетели какие-то скрипты что ли (я в этом не понимаю) и вроде бы как были минимальные шансы на их восстановление. Время шло. Я чувствую, что дело швах. Вроде что-то у него восстанавливалось, но очень-очень медленно. Чувствовалось, что Анатолий ОЧЕНЬ переживал из-за этого! Со своей стороны, я переслал ему ЕГО же записи, которые я вовремя таки успел качнУть. (ну... а как ТАКОЕ не скачать! )) ) Надеюсь, и другие поступали также. Именно поэтому, старые ссылки оказались уже нерабочими. А которые новые - это уже перезалив старого материала. Вот такая вот история. 
ЗЫ: а в данный момент готовлю Анатолию письмо со "своими" открытиями. Он тоже очень трепетно относится и к точности названия произведения, и к их авторству.


----------

